# Floating Pub due in London 8th October



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Anyone who likes both beer and ships might be interested in the expolits of the Speights Floating Pub, AKA the cargo ship "Lida", which for the past few months has been travelling from Dunedin, NZ, to London with a pub full of beer on board.

http://www.greatbeerdelivery.co.nz/...339-f637-44d1-b67f-945fd7a2b324&isOver18=true

She is due in London on the 8th and is booked to come up through Tower Bridge at 10.45 on the 8th and returning down at 11.15 on the same day.

Phil


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

oohhh gggrrreeeaatttt

the one voyage we all would love to crew on and we missed it


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Hope it's not NZ beer I always found it a bit on the weak side the word MAIDEN springs to mind.

Regards Ron


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Hold up there Polly Anna!!!!
Brewing has come a long way since your early days. The Southern brew being delivered to expat Kiwi's will be served in a replica of one of the oldest pubs in the south,and will be cold as well. We try to keep in touch with our people and no doupt there will be heaps of watties tomato sauce and vegemite as well.
best regards. Paul


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

At least our beer is served cold. Not like some I tasted in the UK. Warm beer on a hot day not for this colonial boy.Next they will be saying the Pavalova was not invented in the NZ.

I have had many a hang over on beer for all corners of the world. As long as it wet what the heck where it is brewed.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

put me down for a bucket of vegemite lads. cant get it here.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Don't know about pavalova but pavlova is an Aussie invention.


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Your right guys in 40 + years I would hope that it had improved. 

I stayed with friends in Christchurch 1964/65 and he woke me in the morning and the first thing he said was want a drink mate and I had a full glass all day long and I was still sober at the end of the day if it had been UK I would have been under the table by lunchtime. Mind you it was a great day all his rugby mates came round at it was just one great laugh. One of my best Christmases. 
As an aside I had left the Dry dock in Wellington to hitch down to Christchurch on the evening before Christmas Eve what a journey but that's another thread, but you don't try to head South in New Zealand at Christmas as every body is going the other way ignorance is bliss.

Regards Ron


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

You live and learn! I knew that the Pavlova was named after the famous Russian ballerina, Anna Pavlova, but never realised that there was a dispute over its origin, I always assumed it was Australian. I've just looked it up on the internet and, sadly, John Briggs, the Kiwi claim does seem to have a bit of merit. Doesn't stop it from tasting good though. Kiwi beer is a different story!

John T.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Geeeez, you are too honest by far John T. I knew that, but there was no way I was going to admit it to Raybnz. You are spot on about the beer though!


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi John 

That's what I said earlier about the beer, I am glad I have found 2 of you that agree. I made a concession though as it was 40 + years. Just to change the subject my wife makes a smashing Pav. My mother came back from NZ with the recipe

Regards Ron


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Duh, sorry John - hush my mouth! Of course, NZ was once part of the Colony of New South Wales.

John T.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Photo uploaded in the gallery
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/83786


----------



## captainchris (Oct 29, 2006)

She is now on Thames Quay, West India Dock, luckily just in front of me!! Last night it was ticket only and a bash held on board Dixie Queen. The Waterfront bar was selling the beer, Staithes Bitter, it wasn't too bad. 
I shouldn't think anyone is looking after NZ apart from sheep, as the whole population seemed to be here last night.
The dock is pretty busy here with us, Havengore, a Sunseeker 20m, Monsoon Clipper, a large motor yacht whose name escapes me for the moment, maybe Istaca, and for just last night Dixie Queen.

Best regards,
Chris


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Will be interesting to know how the Speights tastes - it is known not to travel well. Tasted OK before sailing - scored a couple. Must admit to preferring Speights Porter, but alas they are pulling it off the market - I couldn't drink enough to keep it commercially viable.
Reports out after the weekend about much of the Kiwi beers being 'watery'. Seems it has something to do with people crying in to it after the All Blacks World Rugby Cup failure....

Dennis.


----------

